# Rotary Machine/Tornado



## mnspazz (Aug 26, 2009)

Are they any good, seen much improvement over not running them. Looking for people that have actually purchased them. Possibly interested in buying one if someone has one for the right price. 
Thanks


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They have snow geese in Kuwait? 

Thanks for being over there and doing what most of us can't.


----------



## mnspazz (Aug 26, 2009)

No But they Do Have some sort of waterfowl by a palace in baghdad didnt get a real good look at them as i was in a vehicle.

I will be back in time for the spring season. Hopefully they arent all in canada by then.


----------



## Gander_killer (Feb 28, 2007)

What i have found is that the tornado machines work great for pulling geese from off in the distance but then they will hover at about 80 yards then just drift off. We have four machines and we have tried everything from putting all four really tight to all 4 really spread out, to only one. i think the repetative circle motion is just to distinct. They have seen it a million times, but i think it increase your odds if your not on the x. the only thing i can say is get one and play with it see what the geese like if you dont see a differnce turn around and sell it. They work great for juvies tho!!! thats just my opinion.
Landon


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Ya but Gander you guys dont know how to kill geese anyway :lol:


----------

